# Cleaning BMW 759i Wheels



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Picked up my new to me 530d (50 miles on the clock) many options but specifically the M Sport plus pack which comes with 20 759i wheels.

They are diamond cut, with painted inserts. The issue I have there is a gully that runs behind the spokes where all the detritus has the ability to sit and dwell.

The gap is extremely small, and probably the size of your small finger.
To give them their initial clean, I cut a strip of an old microfibre cloth to pass around the back and into your gully to move back and forth. However this was painful, not just in time but also for the fingers.
I have tried to seal them with some Turtle Wax Ceramic/Wax spray.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make this cleaning easier and also a decent brush set?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Only thing I can think of that would work and easily available is cotton buds.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Remove them from the car and give a deep clean/decontamination. Ceramic coat. Then they will be easier to keep clean and contaminants won't stick on as much


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Swabs*

These but bulk bought:

https://www.thesafetysupplycompany....pEGWR-Nd02fU-GGibr5vGqrH7kDxZZisaAqfbEALw_wcB


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a similar design on my 4 series 19" wheels, I ended up after cleaning using a sealant (wowo's Crystal) cleaning with a monkey mitt then I have an old sponge to soak up the puddle that forms after rinsing.

These wheels are such a terrible design the gutter serves no value to us detailers that value ease of cleanliness.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Ah, the infamous BMW wheel gutter. I have the same on my M140i wheels, and use a wash glove to get me fingers in there, not easy but the best solution I've had recommended to me on here.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

a 10mm round artists paint brush cut down to 3-4" in length ?


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

On my old 5 series with the 17s the gully was much bigger and the monkey glove was perfect. The gap behind the spoke must be only 10 to 12mm. 
I think it's just going to be painful and time consuming. It's Ok in this weather, however I am dreading the colder months.

Ideally it would be great to pull the wheels off and coat them but the driveway and road are in a slope, so therefore safety wise is not an option,

Maybe I have to do an half arsed coat and just do the face/gully and behind the spokes.

I gave them another hit today with a combo of Dodo Juice Armour All and BSD. So let's see how I get on.

Thanks for all the comments so far, and here is an image of the car looking clean


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Can you not chock the wheels to prevent it moving whilst its up on a jack?


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

That did cross my mind, but the gradient is too great I feel to be safe.
The picture above does not really show it.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I've seen at least 10 threads about this specific issue... the search function will help you.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> I've seen at least 10 threads about this specific issue... the search function will help you.


Thanks for your valuable contribution to my post. Search yielded no results for me for my issue, hence the question. Under normal circumstances, I find members of this forum extremely helpful, hence the ask.

However as you know of at least 10 threads, would you mind sharing your find?
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Use google search and end with "detailing world".

'angled wheel brush'
'thin wheel brush'
'cleaning bmw alloys'

One example of many;

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414173


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

This is on its way to me

Twisstar Easy Wheel Brush https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0881V9186/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ZoilFbB86113Q


----------

